# On the path



## Karate (1 Jun 2012)

Hey everyone. 

I've just began processing with the Barrie Recruitment Centre and they said they would call me in a couple weeks to set up my CFAT, Interview, Medical, and Physical..the whole 9 yards.

Regarding the CFAT. I am absolutely horrible at math, I am far from Albert Einstein..my only question (I'm aware of the waver you sign when taking the CFAT: regarding the confidentiality of giving no information regarding whats on the test once you've written it). My only question is regarding the mathematics in terms of what type of math problems, such as division, fractions ..etc, I'm not asking for specific questions but more so the subjects. I've read a lot that the practice CFAT that was given to me by the recruiter is very misleading and holds no true measure of what the real test is like..which has gotten me stressed slightly and I'd like to get some more in-depth information on what subjects I need to study.

As for the interview, medical/physical. I'm fairly certain I am capable of doing the interview  I've researched as much as I possibly can about the occupations but do they contact me prior to the interview regarding which occupation I will be interviewed for?

In terms of medical/physical. I've been consistently going to the gym 5 times a week for the last year or so and have gotten into great shape along with taking Karate, and volunteering to teach adults and kids about Karate on my spare time and have just graduated to a Green belt last Wednesday night...I feel as though I am confident that I will do well on the physical testing but  I have poor vision which makes me worry about my medical exam. I was born with cataracts, and glaucoma..I've gone to several appointments for my eyes and they said the problems I have are at an early stage and there isn't much they can do for me at this point. Its not like I'm completely blind when my glasses are off, I can still see but its not like I'm super man or anything..I was just wondering what the lowest qualification for eye strength is and if my problems may hinder my application? 


I appreciate the feed back and salute you my Nordic-Ice-Tundra-Brothers and Sisters from the North


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (1 Jun 2012)

Regarding the CFAT, there are lots of posts on here but hopefully I can help a bit too. Try to know a little bit about as much as you can. Math is only a portion of it, so don't sweat it, your strengths may lay in another area. I found it helpful to do online practice IQ and aptitude tests. It is very important to get a good nights sleep before, and eat a good breakfast, or lunch, so you can focus on the test, not a growling tummy. And arrive early, so you don't have to race to get there. Relax and enjoy, and give it your best. 

Regarding the interview, dress professionally and be confident. Just like a job interview (which is what it is), make good eye contact and know as much as you can about the occupation. You will know in advance which one you are interviewing for, but if you're not sure, give them a call and confirm. 

Regarding the medical/physical, again, do your best and be open and honest. Only the MO can answer if your vision, or anything else, may hinder your application. The vision requirements vary as per occupation. Cross that one when/if you have to. 

Good luck to you, hopefully it will all work out. Keep us posted.


----------



## jemcgrg (1 Jun 2012)

As far as the preparation for math as well they tell you to get a GED book and go through the grade 10 math section. I thought this was ridiculous since I did very well in math in school but I did it anyway and thank god I did. It will help you with a lot of the simpler concepts that we don't think about once we are out of school and have a calculator at our beck and call.


----------



## Karate (1 Jun 2012)

Thanks a lot, I appreciate it. I will most definitely get my hands on that GED book asap.


----------



## KanD (1 Jun 2012)

Karate,
Here is the link to the CFAT thread found on this site: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/23193.0.html
The information and resources found within the thread are more than sufficient to prepare you for the CFAT.


----------



## Karate (1 Jun 2012)

KanD said:
			
		

> Karate,
> Here is the link to the CFAT thread found on this site: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/23193.0.html
> The information and resources found within the thread are more than sufficient to prepare you for the CFAT.



Thanks, for the forum post. I just ordered two math books; "GED Math Workbook" and "McGraw -Hill's Top 50 Math Skills For GED Success"..they should be shipped to me by Monday, and I'll definitely take the time to stroll through the link when I get time.


----------



## JoBo (2 Jun 2012)

While you wait for your math books, try out http://www.khanacademy.org/

It's free and it's fun to learn from videos by Sal.


----------



## jemcgrg (3 Jun 2012)

If you want it sooner, Libraries have them too. That's what I did, I just took it out for the week.


----------



## TheraF (12 Jun 2012)

Sorry I have no useful information, but I just did my online application and will also be going through the Barrie Recruitment Centre and thought I would say hello and good luck!

p.s.
I am also taking the advice of the other replies!


----------



## Delaney1986 (13 Jun 2012)

I too would classify myself in the "horrible at Math" category. I wrote the CFAT a few years ago and still qualified _on paper_ for every trade. My math is what kept me from qualifying for officer though. Do your best, prepare better than I did and hopefully it all works out for you!

All the best!


----------

